# Early Rider Belter 16"



## RaceFace67 (23. September 2013)

Hier ist mein Bericht zu unserem ersten Eindruck. Fahrtbericht folgt dann...
http://raceface67.blogspot.de/2013/09/early-rider-belter-16.html


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Hallo Raceface67,

war das Rad hier nicht schon einmal Thema? Tolles Ding, wirklich, und das Gewicht.... Das relativiert die Kosten aber ganz stark, ich finde es gar günstig!

Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt, wie das mit einem Riemenantrieb gemacht wird, hat ja kein Kettenschloß. Vielen Dank für die Auflösung. Wäre das nicht auch für's Erwachsenenrad in Verbindung mit Rohloff interessant?

Doch ich habe auch was zu mäkeln: Nur eine Bremse, das ginge _für mich_ nicht. Philipp benutzt auch immer beide, seit er 3 1/2 ist, hat noch nie einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht. Was, wenn die eine Bremse mal ausfällt, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich erscheint?

Die Kurbeln finde ich für ein 16Zöller zu lang, die liegen bei Isla & Co bei 104mm. Na ja, könnte ich mit leben.

Was mir nicht gefällt, ist die Tretlagerüberhöhung. Das setzt den Schwerpunkt rauf, außerdem macht es das Rad später fahrbar; die Beine müssen länger sein, um auf den Boden zu kommen. Kania hatte das früher auch, hat jedoch auf vielfache Kritik diesbezüglich reagiert und das Tretlager abgesenkt.

Schutzbleche: Philipp hat welche. Gewicht, ich weiß, und wenn es regnet (er fährt bei jedem Wetter, auch im Winter), hat er Regenklamotten an. Aber er läßt eben keine Pfütze aus, und wenn wir über kleine Waldwege fahren, wo sich der Matsch länger hält, bin ich froh um die Dinger.

Gepäckträger: hat Philipp auch nicht, aus den gleichen Gründen, wie du sie geschildert hast. Allerdings hätte er gern einen. Wenn er zum Spielplatz um die Ecke fährt und einen Ball oder sonstwas mitnehmen will, ist das ein Problem, zum Kindergarten nimmt er natürlich einen Rucksack. An sein 20er kommt daher ein Gepäckträger.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Fahrberichte! Wann ist es denn soweit?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. September 2013)

Ja, da gabs schon mal einen Thread, am besten da auch verlinken. Zu hohes Tretlager wurde da auch bemängelt...

Alfine 8 und 11 gibts auf jeden Fall auch mit Riemen. Bei Rohloff bin ich nicht sicher, sollte aber auch funktionieren. Rahmen muss halt zu öffnen sein oder Kettenstrebe muss höher liegen. Nachteil: Antrieb ist empfindlich gegen Dreck, also nix fürs MTB...


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. September 2013)

Ja, den Beitrag hatte ich gesehen, war mir aber zu Umbaulastig um direkt reinzuschreiben.

Roloff + Riemen gibt es. Meines Wissens sogar im MTB Bereich.
Aber wirklich MTB ist bei uns noch kein Thema.

Auf das Tretlager-Thema bin ich gespannt, mal schauen. Mir macht im Vergleich zum Puky eher der tiefe Einstieg Gedanken - darüber steigt sie aktuell ab.

Gepäckträger ist aktuell auch kein Thema weil sie wenn mit dem Rad nicht allein unterwegs ist - dann nehme ich die Sachen halt.

VR-Bremse, wenn ich mir die Puky-Bremse anschaue, die den Rücktritt ergänzt, dann ist Füße auf den Boden ungefähr gleich effektiv 

Mal schauen, ich bin gespannt auf die Erfahrungen. Keine Frage, Schutzbleche sehe ich auch als diskutabel an...


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Mit Puky, also auch den Bremsen, vergleiche ich das Rad doch auch nicht. Sondern mit den anderen hochwertigen: Isla, Kania, Frog, Woom etc.

Beim Auf- und Absteigen frage ich mich gerade, ob das nicht auch eine typische Jungs- Mädchenfrage ist. Philipp stieg schon immer über den Sattel auf und wieder ab. Als ich ihm bei einem deutlich zu großen 20er zeigen wollte, wie er den tiefen Durchstieg nutzen kann, war ihm das unmöglich, dabei fiel er um.


----------



## Mamara (24. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Raceface67,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt, wie das mit einem Riemenantrieb gemacht wird, hat ja kein Kettenschloß. Vielen Dank für die Auflösung.



Bei dem Rad geht es über die Verschraubung oben am hinteren Ausfallende.


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Beim Auf- und Absteigen frage ich mich gerade, ob das nicht auch eine typische Jungs- Mädchenfrage ist.


Unserer Erfahrung nach nicht: ich mein, die schauen sich das bei den Großen (also uns) ab. Auf den Wutsch kann man auch nicht anders aufsteigen und am Laufrad wirds dann übernommen.


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Okay. Wir werden es ja irgendwann erleben....  Philipp stieg beim Puky Laufrad auch schon über den Sattel auf. Wenn er es mal anders versucht (ich muß das mal filmen), sieht das echt behindert aus...


----------



## Heiko-78 (24. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Raceface67,
> 
> Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt, wie das mit einem Riemenantrieb gemacht wird, hat ja kein Kettenschloß.
> 
> Oliver



Schindelhauer macht das mit einem Element, welches Ketten- und Sitzstrebe verbindet und gleichzeitig die Radaufnahme und den Kettenspanner bietet.

http://www.bikeboutique-ffm.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/zahnriemen2.jpg


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Is elegant  Aber wie gesagt, mit hochgelegter Kettenstrebe lässt sich auch ganz drauf verzichten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. September 2013)

Als einzigen Nachteil an dem Rad würde ich die innovative Ritzel-Technik sehen, weil: 
Kann man einfach so das Ritzel abziehen und gegen ein größeres (bei uns notwendig) oder kleineres (bei trifi oder trolliver - unsere Vielschreiber, deren Beiträge ich ausm Gedächtnis net auseinanderhalten kann  ) tauschen?

Weil welche 1-Gang-Übersetzung passt schon gleichermaßen für den kraftstrotzenden Flachland-Raser wie für den bohnenstangenartigen Hänfling, dessen gesamte Wohnsiedlung aufm Hügel erbaut ist (wie bei uns, hier gibt´s nur steil bergauf und steil bergab - bergab schiebt er aus Angst, bergauf schob er bis zum Austausch des hinteren Ritzels aus Kraftmangel/Übersetzungsfehler)???

Welche Übersetzung hat das Belter nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. September 2013)

Wenn Du ein "Ritzel" (eher: Riemenscheibe?) anderer Größe einbaust, brauchst Du einen neuen Riemen anderer Länge. Nur bei geringfügigen Änderungen kann man das wohl über die Ausfallenden ausgleichen. Die andere Variante, auch die vordere Scheibe anzupassen, wird vermutlich teurer.

"Vielschreiber" ist gut, vor allem wenn ausgerechnet Du das schreibst  

Deine Erinnerung ist aber richtig: ich finde die Übersetzung am CNOC anfangs ok, wenn man die jedoch länger machen will, darf man gleich ma die Kurbel tauschen


----------



## trolliver (27. September 2013)

Hab' ich auch immer betont, "Trifi und Trolliver" wäre also richtig...


----------

